# English Premier League Dream Team 2011/2012



## hixxy

I know there are a few football fans on here, and those outside of the UK might not be aware of the Sun Dream Team. This year its free to enter, and I thought if enough members were interested I could set up a private league and we could all enter into it.

For those who might not know what its about, basically you get a transfer budget, and you have to pick your 'dream team' without over spending the budget. Then your players will pick up points over the course of the season, or lose points if they get sent off, etc etc. Over the course of the season you can also make transfers if specific players in your side get injured or are not performing very well.

All the rules are on the site.

http://www.dreamteamfc.com/fantasyfootball/1112/


----------



## "El Guapo"

Im already registered, happy to join a league if you wanna make one!


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Yeah that sounds awesome. Ill get my registration on now.

Done.

My team.

*GK.* Pepe Reina

*D* Gary Cahill
*D* Vincent Kompany
*D* Phil Jones
*D* Michael Dawson

*M* Aaron Ramsey
*M* Jack Rodwell
*M* Ashley Young

*F* Luis Suarez
*F* Wayne Rooney
*F* Sergio Aguero

Its a badman team. Let me know about the league.


----------



## hixxy

I have set the mini league up, but unlike the Sky Sports Dream team you dont get a pin, you have to invite via email. If you guys want to send me your email addresses in a PM i can get you added to the league.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

hixxy said:


> I have set the mini league up, but unlike the Sky Sports Dream team you dont get a pin, you have to invite via email. If you guys want to send me your email addresses in a PM i can get you added to the league.


Yeah up for that. Bit strange about the not getting a pin. My mate set one up and was given a pin etc. Just posted it up on facebook. Have a butchers.


----------



## hixxy

Ignore that, i recived an email with the pin in, duh me.

Right, the MMA Forum dreamteam *pin is 298389* and the *password is england*.


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Decent start. Why the hell did Ashley Young get minus one point? He made 2 assists!


----------



## "El Guapo"

Joined and instant bottom of the table oh dear... Sayin that I have three players who were due to play in tottenham vs everton so shouldn't be too bad


----------



## hixxy

Damn you guys with Aguero.. A nice 18 points for his goals and performance last night. Puts Tyson Fury in top spot after the first round of games. (minus the spurs v everton game that got called off).


----------



## Dr Gonzo

hixxy said:


> Damn you guys with Aguero.. A nice 18 points for his goals and performance last night. Puts Tyson Fury in top spot after the first round of games. (minus the spurs v everton game that got called off).


----------



## hixxy

How the hell did Ashley Young get -1 for sunday? I presume he must have got booked?


----------



## Dr Gonzo

hixxy said:


> How the hell did Ashley Young get -1 for sunday? I presume he must have got booked?


Thats exactly what I said!! If you count the second goal as an assist thats 2 assists! Must of been for a yellow. Guess we missed it. 

Oh and Hixxy, please ignore any weird msgs on fb. Keep getting facebook raped!! Like constantly!


----------



## hixxy

Tyson Fury said:


> Oh and Hixxy, please ignore any weird msgs on fb. Keep getting facebook raped!! Like constantly!


Haha thats ok mate, i thought as much when i got a messaged from you saying you wanted to spunk in my bum


----------



## Dr Gonzo

hixxy said:


> Haha thats ok mate, i thought as much when i got a messaged from you saying you wanted to spunk in my bum


Oh no, that one was me. :wink03:


----------



## "El Guapo"

Competition is hotting up!


----------



## Dr Gonzo

"El Guapo" said:


> Competition is hotting up!


Still at top though. :cool01:


----------



## "El Guapo"

Tyson Fury said:


> Still at top though. :cool01:



For now..


----------



## Dr Gonzo

"El Guapo" said:


> For now..


Whispers *_forever_*


----------

